

JavaScript Prototyping for Zen Masters - ifben
http://jacksongariety.com/journals/javascript-prototyping-for-zen-masters

======
EdSharkey
In my opinion, a zen master should be able to declare classes, extend them, do
mixins, construct one off instances and synthetic classes, access super class'
methods the old school way, etc without helper functions like the ones listed
in the article. Be able to use and master the tools the language gives you.

Don't be afraid of the language; but do acknowledge that it is a toy language
with lots of invisible death traps. Establish a coding convention that lets
your team build and test large scale applications effectively. If that
includes helpers and tools, (I like Resig's class.js myself,
[http://ejohn.org/blog/simple-javascript-
inheritance/](http://ejohn.org/blog/simple-javascript-inheritance/)) then
great! Just please make sure the team can do it all without the helpers so
that they understand all that is possible.

